

A Simple Way To Think About Recursion - pprov
http://tenaciousc.com/?p=1000

======
StanDarsh
I could have used this when I was first introduced to recursion.

"Recursion doesn’t know it’s recursion. Recursion doesn’t know it’s
complicated"....awesome.

------
rhizome
you lost me about three paragraphs in. if "simple" relies on dropping terms
like "preorder traversal" without elaboration, it ain't simple. i could tell
it was probably funny, though!

~~~
motxilo
Yes, that was a good point where preorder, inorder and postorder might have
been introduced briefly. I liked big time this explanation as to how to
mechanize your thoughts when keeping track of a recursive process.

